# The Ultra Rare (in USA) MS241CM



## FlyLow (Jan 10, 2012)

I ordered a Stihl MS241CM and it will be here tomorrow. I was worried that US customs might give me trouble but it seemed to go right through. Kind of a pointless post until tomorrow but I am excited!












For those of you that dont know anything about this saw, here is the specs.

True PRO saw.
42.6 CC
10.3 lb
3 Hp before it goes to ECsaws
I know its not a big bad saw, but it will be light and handy all the time.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 10, 2012)

It will be very interesting to see this saw when you get it and how it responds to being modded.

So I'm guessing the CM feature won this saw over on you vs. a regular 261?


----------



## funky sawman (Jan 10, 2012)

Has that saw gots a mag crankcase??


----------



## funky sawman (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like a fun little limbing saw, I wonder what max rpm specs are:msp_confused:


----------



## FlyLow (Jan 10, 2012)

JJ: IMO the 261 is too close in weight to my 362 to use it, but this saw is 1.4lb lighter than a 261, and not many if any are in the US.
Funky: yes it has a mag case. I dont know rpm, I'm guessing around 13,750.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 10, 2012)

funky sawman said:


> Has that saw gots a mag crankcase??


Yes...its a mini 261 to my knowledge.


----------



## funky sawman (Jan 10, 2012)

Cool, in my world that means "REAL SAW". I dont like plastic crankcase saws, but thats just me


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 10, 2012)

i'd really like to have one of these. maybe this summer sometime. lookin forward to your write up as well as Eric's.

and BTW, congrats brother!! i'm very jealous


----------



## deye223 (Jan 10, 2012)

lots of good imfo and vids if you take the time to go through it

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/182792.htm thanks to MCW


----------



## deye223 (Jan 10, 2012)

theres a god vid on post #77


just noticed you've seen it


----------



## Stew7 (Jan 10, 2012)

Can you share where you ordered that from or did you have a friend overseas buy it and ship it to you?


----------



## FlyLow (Jan 10, 2012)

Stew7: I ordered it from honeybros.com, the same place MCW ordered his from. They told me they will only ship UPS.

Deye: thanks for the link, I've read it more than a few times.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 10, 2012)

deye223 said:


> lots of good imfo and vids if you take the time to go through it
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/182792.htm thanks to MCW





deye223 said:


> theres a god vid on post #77
> 
> 
> just noticed you've seen it



thanks just the same brother!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey, what's you're address? I'd so love to have one of these!


----------



## rbmopar (Jan 10, 2012)

How bad was the shipping?


----------



## FlyLow (Jan 10, 2012)

Bad.... 37% of the saw price.


----------



## rbmopar (Jan 10, 2012)

Ouch


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 10, 2012)

Not trying to hijack, but if you guys can please check this thread out: http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/188558-23.htm#post3392218, this family could use some well wishing.


----------



## J.Walker (Jan 10, 2012)

FlyLow said:


> Stew7: I ordered it from honeybros.com, the same place MCW ordered his from. They told me they will only ship UPS.
> 
> Deye: thanks for the link, I've read it more than a few times.




Just looking at that web site. 
They have the Husky 560xp for sale! the cost is only 742.16, what's with that EX VAT?

Some other cool things too; like the Stihl Forestry Worker Key Ring and the Stihl Childs Weedwacker!



.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing more of this saw. I am definitely going to keep up on this thread. I am sure E.C. will work some magic on it as well...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 10, 2012)

J.Walker said:


> Just looking at that web site.
> They have the Husky 560xp for sale! the cost is only 742.16, what's with that EX VAT?
> 
> Some other cool things too; like the Stihl Forestry Worker Key Ring and the Stihl Childs Weedwacker!
> ...



I would guess Excluding Value Added Tax.


----------



## dwraisor (Jan 10, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I would guess Excluding Value Added Tax.




Yep...

dw


----------



## FlyLow (Jan 10, 2012)

I didn't have much time to spend with the new saw, but I did a couple of heat cycles and that's about it. It starts first pull and purrs like a kitten.

almost all the gas and oil drained


















Full of gas and oil with 16" B&C


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 10, 2012)

Me likey!


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 10, 2012)

That is a nice saw, first impressions from the pics is that it is well built. I like seeing the mag crankcase, appears to be more like the Stilhs I would rather work on. I am going to be interested in seeing how the new M-tronic system works and how the lifespan of it will be. Personally I like my little screwdriver but change is hard for a lot of us to get used to. Is the HD filter standard or was that an extra?


----------



## dwraisor (Jan 10, 2012)

FlyLow said:


>



It doesn't come with a separate clutch drum/rim? Is it a size or European thing?

dw


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 11, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> It doesn't come with a separate clutch drum/rim? Is it a size or European thing?
> 
> dw



Oddly enough, the IPL shows no rim drive setup for it. Two spurs are available: 3/8 picco 6-tooth, and .325 7-tooth. Another odd thing is that they require different brake bands. I'd be surprised though if there isn't a rim drum that would work on it. That's the only air filter available for them.


----------



## wyk (Jan 11, 2012)

The exchange rate for the Euro right now is much more favorable than pounds. You may want to see if you can get something VAT free from a Euro site.


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Jan 11, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Oddly enough, the IPL shows no rim drive setup for it. Two spurs are available: 3/8 picco 6-tooth, and .325 7-tooth. Another odd thing is that they require different brake bands. I'd be surprised though if there isn't a rim drum that would work on it. That's the only air filter available for them.



There is a rim sprocket kit for them, it is on the ipl
1143 007 1002 3/8P 7tooth
1143 007 1003 .325 7tooth

Edit:
The CMQ model only has the spurs


----------



## woodworkorange (Jan 11, 2012)

It looks like a great little saw. Seems to me, to be a better option than the 543 that was posted about recently, and I'm a serious husky fan. :smile2:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 11, 2012)

J.Walker said:


> Just looking at that web site.
> They have the Husky 560xp for sale! the cost is only 742.16, what's with that EX VAT?
> 
> Some other cool things too; like the Stihl Forestry Worker Key Ring and the Stihl Childs Weedwacker!
> ...



Hmmmm - didn't I once point you to the UK, for a better price than here? :msp_biggrin:

I believe EX VAT means "without sales tax", but not 100% sure.....


----------



## Axlerod74 (Jan 11, 2012)

woodworkorange said:


> It looks like a great little saw. Seems to me, to be a better option than the 543 that was posted about recently, and I'm a serious husky fan. :smile2:



Why do you say that?


----------



## tallguys (Jan 11, 2012)

Seems like a really nice little saw. But at more than twice the money of a Dolmar PS-421, I don't know...


----------



## K&L Landscaping (Jan 11, 2012)

FlyLow said:


> Bad.... 37% of the saw price.



Dang! $650 sounds pretty stout for a 42cc saw. I do wish STIHL would offer them to the US market.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 11, 2012)

woodworkorange said:


> It looks like a great little saw. Seems to me, to be a better option than the 543 that was posted about recently, and I'm a serious husky fan. :smile2:



It looks like the 543xp is considerably lighter, and the power rating is the same.....:smile2:


----------



## woodworkorange (Jan 11, 2012)

Axlerod74 said:


> Why do you say that?



Well the 241 appears to be a modern saw, and has electronic tuning, top notch filter etc, the 543 looks like an old husky saw (not 560/562) and as far as I know it does not have autotune.


----------



## K&L Landscaping (Jan 11, 2012)

woodworkorange said:


> Well the 241 appears to be a modern saw, and has electronic tuning, top notch filter etc, the 543 looks like an old husky saw (not 560/562) and as far as I know it does not have autotune.



I agree, looks like a GREAT little saw and would fit some of my applications really well.

Let's not get too excited though. SawTroll will be along soon to tell us all how the 543XP is going to cure all diseases known to man, even the ones that have yet to be discovered. It will also re-establish the world economy and unemployment will be at record .005%. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## woodworkorange (Jan 11, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> It looks like the 543xp is considerably lighter, and the power rating is the same.....:smile2:




Well there is only 0.2Kg difference in the published weights, thats only 7 ounces.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 11, 2012)

Stihl-Pioneer said:


> There is a rim sprocket kit for them, it is on the ipl
> 1143 007 1002 3/8P 7tooth
> 1143 007 1003 .325 7tooth
> 
> ...


Hmmm. Guess I'd better look again. I was looking on Stihl's eService.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 11, 2012)

woodworkorange said:


> Well the 241 appears to be a modern saw, and has electronic tuning, top notch filter etc, the 543 looks like an old husky saw (not 560/562) and as far as I know it does not have autotune.



I will be VERY surprised if it doesn't have AutoTune. I don't see anything old about it.


----------



## woodworkorange (Jan 11, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I will be VERY surprised if it doesn't have AutoTune. I don't see anything old about it.



well there does not appear to be any mention of Autotune/Revboost in the husky specs on the danish site (although I do admit my danish is not up to much :smile2: )

and it does not appear to be a smaller version of the 562/560/550 family of saws.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 11, 2012)

I am not really exited about the 543xp yet, as there are a few facts that I don't know yet - and the looks and the power rating is slightly disappointing....:msp_unsure:


----------



## TK (Jan 11, 2012)

FlyLow said:


> JJ: IMO the 261 is too close in weight to my 362 to use it, but this saw is 1.4lb lighter than a 261, and not many if any are in the US.
> Funky: yes it has a mag case. I dont know rpm, I'm guessing around 13,750.



Because it is a non-US model will you have issues getting parts for it when needed?



K&L Landscaping said:


> Dang! $650 sounds pretty stout for a 42cc saw. I do wish STIHL would offer them to the US market.



And the complaints racked up over $750 for the 562xp opcorn:


----------



## FGZ (Jan 11, 2012)

FlyLow said:


> Bad.... 37% of the saw price.



Ouch, yes that's bad. Is that powerhead only or include a bar? Maybe such a short bar wouldn't make for a much bigger package size, but if leaving the bar out makes it smaller that's an option. 

honeybros site not working for me at the moment, could be a quirky work innanet thing.


----------



## FlyLow (Jan 11, 2012)

Parts will be a e-mail away, yes they will cost more due to shipping. Owning and operating this saw will not be practical for most people beacause of initial cost and parts availablity. I own it because I like owning what most people have never seen and dont know anything about. After its ported I will have $1050 in a 42cc saw, crazy right.:tongue2:

I am posting price due to lots of PMs. The saw with 16" B&C is $582.74 and shipping is $208.77. The bar fits inside the box so I dont think it adds much cost.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 11, 2012)

FlyLow said:


> Parts will be a e-mail away, yes they will cost more due to shipping. Owning and operating this saw will not be practical for most people beacause of initial cost and parts availablity. I own it because I like owning what most people have never seen and dont know anything about. After its ported I will have $1050 in a 42cc saw, crazy right.:tongue2:
> 
> I am posting price due to lots of PMs. The saw with 16" B&C is $582.74 and shipping is $208.77. The bar fits inside the box so I dont think it adds much cost.



I'm right there with ya. Get what YOU want. If anyone complains ask them how much they have wrapped up in their guns, boat, motorcycle or other stuff. $1000 starts lookin pretty cheap.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 11, 2012)

Of all the new saws coming the MS241 is the 1 I want the most, and I would pay whatever it takes to get one.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 11, 2012)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Of all the new saws coming the MS241 is the 1 I want the most, and I would pay whatever it takes to get one.



yep, i want one too. don't have a need for it but it would sure be cool to have one. i might be able to work it out if it's a gift for Jenn though...


----------



## Fish (Jan 11, 2012)

I have no data on the 241/261.

But if they are pretty much identical, like the 240/260, then many HUGE questions rear their ugly heads............

First one would be........ WHY????? Why go to all of that trouble/expense/etc to buy an identical saw with a smaller piston/cyl????????

Just to have one??????????

Just buy the MS261 locally, and paint on a MS241 with a sharpie!!!!! And save a few hundred bucks!!!


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Jan 11, 2012)

Fish said:


> I have no data on the 241/261.
> 
> But if they are pretty much identical, like the 240/260, then many HUGE questions rear their ugly heads............
> 
> ...



They are on different platforms.


----------



## Fish (Jan 11, 2012)

Platforms????


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Jan 11, 2012)

Fish said:


> Platforms????



Bodies, cases, etc.

ms250 vs ms290 type of platform


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jan 11, 2012)

Stihl-Pioneer said:


> Bodies, cases, etc.
> 
> ms250 vs ms290 type of platform



Yes the 241 crankcase etc is smaller than the 261.


----------



## Fish (Jan 11, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> Yes the 241 crankcase etc is smaller than the 261.



Wow, that is interesting...


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jan 11, 2012)

Fish said:


> Wow, that is interesting...



I thought so too. I guess they needed to change the crankcase anyways in order to fit the m-tronic gadgets, same with the 441.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 11, 2012)

Didn't someone say it was 1.5 lbs lighter than the 261? That's significant.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 11, 2012)

We can get some parts here in Canada, but no saws yet.


----------



## tallguys (Jan 11, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Didn't someone say it was 1.5 lbs lighter than the 261? That's significant.



Actually only about 1 lb difference. As per Stihl UK's website the 241 is 4.7 kg vs. 5.2 kg for the 261.


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 11, 2012)

Hmmmm.....

Option to the MS200/201? 

It should be good and snotty after porting work, and have more grunt. 

Stihl should consider bringing this one in...if they can get it past the Hippies in the EPA.

Me likey!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## FlyLow (Jan 11, 2012)

500gr=17.63oz=1.102lb to be exact

I got a couple of tanks through the saw today and I like it a lot. Ill have to get my buddies 026pro for a direct comparison (none of my friends have a 261.) It starts on a half a pull and idles purrrrfect. It has great torque, I cant believe it keeps pulling with lots of pressure. If the 241 was 3/8 I could do timed cuts with the 200t with the same B&C for a good comparison. oh well... 

I am going to do a MM the same as my 362 except with two pipes. Stay Tuned. 

Here are some comparison pics to give a better idea of the size.

241 on left and 261 on right







200T


----------



## deye223 (Jan 11, 2012)

does it take a 3003 bar mount or the same as the 200/201


----------



## FlyLow (Jan 11, 2012)

3005


----------



## deye223 (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jan 11, 2012)

The MS261 is to the 271/291, and MS362 to the 311/391 the MS241 will be to the MS231/251. 

The 241 will be the Pro saw with the 231 and 251 are modular motored saw

The 241 isn't a 261 with a smaller displacement like the 024 and 026.

It's based on an all new platform, it's a true pro saw cylinder bolted to a metal crankcase.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jan 11, 2012)

deye223 said:


> does it take a 3003 bar mount or the same as the 200/201



Here the 200/201 has the 3005 bar mount.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 11, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I'm right there with ya. Get what YOU want. If anyone complains ask them how much they have wrapped up in their guns, boat, motorcycle or other stuff. $1000 starts lookin pretty cheap.



My cousin gives me flak all the time about spending money on classic saws, then shows me a Euro sniper rifle that he paid $8,000.00 for. 



Fish said:


> Platforms????


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 11, 2012)

I am really looking forward to some of the new saws Stihl is bringing to the table... the 543XP vs. the MS241 may make quite the match up.


----------



## RipRap (Jan 12, 2012)

Does this have an adjustable oiler?


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 12, 2012)

RipRap said:


> Does this have an adjustable oiler?



they said it's a true pro saw so i would guess so, but i don't know for sure


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jan 12, 2012)

RipRap said:


> Does this have an adjustable oiler?



Yes it does


----------



## naturelover (Jan 12, 2012)

Me want!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 12, 2012)

great i thought i was done with my saw colection ,017,026,036,044,440,460,660 now i want 241,261,441 ,and 661(when out)m tronics


----------



## bigbearlogging (Jan 12, 2012)

id like to buy one just to have it but i dont think i will with the economy like it is i think id buy the 251 for 330 dollars instead if i want a little saw


----------



## FlyLow (Jan 12, 2012)

I got to put a little time on the saw today, I'm liking it more and more. I decided to take a break and cut some cookies and something happened between the 19th and 20th cookie and the saw acted like it gained one HP. It was like a light switch it just decided to run better??? I did the one minute idle with the lever at the bottom like the 441cm guys are doing and I couldn't tell a difference.


----------



## gcsupraman (Jan 18, 2012)

Thats a nice looking saw! 

Still trying to get Stihl to bring it to the USA.....just posted on their facebook wall (noticed others are as well)

http://www.facebook.com/stihlusa?sk=wall

-Greg


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 18, 2012)

I just posted on their FB page.


----------



## FlyLow (Jan 19, 2012)

Brad: it will be interesting to see if they respond. They just deleted any comments about the 241 last time.

Update on saw:

I have been working on the MM and will have pics tomorrow. I had enough room for a dual port and that's it, definitely a lot smaller muffler than the 362. I didn't split the muffler this time and was much easier. I used a mini air saw to cut the baffles out through the 1/2" exhaust hole. 

I ordered the rim sprocket kit with extra rims in both sizes. I think it will be interesting to see how it compares to the 200t in cutting speed. I've read a lot of posts regarding 3/8lp vs .325 chain and the only conclusion from reading all those posts is that I need try it first hand to make a judgement. 

I'll get pics up ASAP.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah, I couldn't find any posts about the 241cm on their fb page. I find it strange how they are so again this particular model - it is a stihl product after all...


----------



## Stihlasaurus (Jan 19, 2012)

*Will Buy One*

When this comes to the states I will buy one, maybe two.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 19, 2012)

FlyLow said:


> Brad: it will be interesting to see if they respond. They just deleted any comments about the 241 last time.



they responded to my two comments within a couple hours. they said when they hear a release date they will pass it along. however when i then asked if that was confirmation that the 241 was on it's way they they reiterated their original statement that they will let us know when they know. but they were nice about it.

and i just left another comment, we'll see what they say this time. also i think Scooterbum posted a comment as well.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 19, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> Yeah, I couldn't find any posts about the 241cm on their fb page. I find it strange how they are so again this particular model - it is a stihl product after all...



Maybe they plan on pushing the inferior MS251 instead, and figure they will earn more that way? :msp_confused:


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jan 19, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Maybe they plan on pushing the inferior MS251 instead, and figure they will earn more that way? :msp_confused:



Possibly... they might be trying to push US made saw sales and import only the 'necessary' saws from Europe.


----------



## gcsupraman (Jan 19, 2012)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> they responded to my two comments within a couple hours. they said when they hear a release date they will pass it along. however when i then asked if that was confirmation that the 241 was on it's way they they reiterated their original statement that they will let us know when they know. but they were nice about it.
> 
> and i just left another comment, we'll see what they say this time. also i think Scooterbum posted a comment as well.



Awesome! 

I saw Brad's post as well.....this is really great. Hopefully with enough interest they will reconsider.

I have been posting on their wall for a few months now about the 241 - the only posts they removed were the video and the photos from Stihl UK's site.

-Greg


----------



## gcsupraman (Jan 19, 2012)

Brad,

They just responded:

"*Brad Snelling*I'm a collector and chainsaw enthusiast. I would love to see Stihl bring the MS241 to the US. You do not have a professional grade saw of that size available to the US market. I would buy one if you'd sell it.
LikeUnlike · · 11 hours ago · 4 people like this.."

"*STIHL USA *Brad, thanks for the comment. We know a lot of folks are looking forward to the U.S. release of the MS 241. Since STIHL is sold worldwide, product release dates vary by country...however as soon as we get notification of a firm release date, we'll communicate it here. Thanks again"


----------



## FGZ (Jan 19, 2012)

I just liked their comment, and Brad's. It would take TONS of FB attention to actually make a difference in their timeline, more than AS can muster up I'm sure, but every little bit counts.


----------



## gcsupraman (Jan 19, 2012)

FGZ said:


> I just liked their comment, and Brad's. It would take TONS of FB attention to actually make a difference in their timeline, more than AS can muster up I'm sure, but every little bit counts.



That sounds like a challenge


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 19, 2012)

FGZ said:


> I just liked their comment, and Brad's. It would take TONS of FB attention to actually make a difference in their timeline, more than AS can muster up I'm sure, but every little bit counts.



Do you realize how big AS is? The sphere of influence is significant. We often drive used saw prices.


----------



## Scooterbum (Jan 19, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Do you realize how big AS is? The sphere of influence is significant. We often drive used saw prices.



Well just start a campaign then and we will see how big the AS crowd really :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:is.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 19, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> Well just start a campaign then and we will see how big the AS crowd really :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:is.



Everyone that's interested in one, go say so on their FB page. We already know they're not going to tell you when, so don't ask. Just let it be known that you're interested in that model.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 19, 2012)

FGZ said:


> I just liked their comment, and Brad's. It would take TONS of FB attention to actually make a difference in their timeline, more than AS can muster up I'm sure, but every little bit counts.



Surely, and I believe a US release means that the VB factory need to tool up to make it - actually, I believe that factor have postponed US releases of new models in the US before.......


----------



## FGZ (Jan 19, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Do you realize how big AS is? The sphere of influence is significant. We often drive used saw prices.



I agree, but also assumed it would be quite difficult to get that entire sphere to agree on one specific thing  

But in the spirit of "Hey everyone take a sec to post this to Stihl's FB:__________" it might get some numbers behind it.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 19, 2012)

FGZ said:


> I agree, but also assumed it would be quite difficult to get that entire sphere to agree on one specific thing
> 
> But in the spirit of "Hey everyone take a sec to post this to Stihl's FB:__________" it might get some numbers behind it.



Maybe, but I can't really contribute to that - as I am in Norway, where the model has been out for a while.....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## dwraisor (Jan 19, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Surely, and I believe a US release means that the VB factory need to tool up to make it - actually, I believe that factor have postponed US releases of new models in the US before.......



Not sure, Of the saws I own/owned I am not sure any of them came from the US. I know the 361, 660, & 441M all came from Germany. 192T I am not sure.



FGZ said:


> I just liked their comment, and Brad's...



Ditto.

dw


----------



## Stihlasaurus (Jan 19, 2012)

*Stihl's Website*

I sent Stihl an email through their website telling them I would love to buy the MS241 and got a polite email back that "currently" there are no plans to bring it to US. Maybe everyone could write them a little note there as well.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 19, 2012)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Here the 200/201 has the 3005 bar mount.



Doesn't the 241 etc as well?


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 19, 2012)

i think the 241 is a 3005 mount.


----------



## FlyLow (Jan 20, 2012)

This saw is awesome!! 

I got the muff mod almost done and put some time on it today and it flat rips, for a little guy. I want ALL M-tronic saws. 
Here is the almost done MM on the 241.

I dont know what to comment on Stihls fb page? "I really like my 241cm, I wish you would sell it here so parts are easier for me to get."? LOL
It was a surprise to see my pictures posted on Facebook. Greg Carnrick works for Bed Bath Beyond and graduated in 1998 needs to know it is appropriate to ask before posting someone's picture first .


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 20, 2012)

daggon Greg!

MM looks real good


----------



## tallguys (Jan 20, 2012)

Just got to tell you FlyLow, yours are just about the coolest muffler mods I've ever seen on a saw. ::thumbsup::

Reminds me of the Borla exhaust I had on one of my Rams.


----------



## brages (Jan 20, 2012)

Power and weight numbers are almost identical to an ms250... :confused2:

Sure, it's cute and all, smooth spring A/V, but it weighs as much as an 026 and has a half a hp less? What's the attraction? I'm sure it would be fun to run it for the saw-for-every-day-of-the-week guy, but... do you think this would ever be a strong seller if priced close to a 261? :confused2: And it would have to be priced close with such a quality build.

What am I missing? The intangible throttle response, balance, etc??? :msp_confused:


----------



## FlyLow (Jan 20, 2012)

Brages: your missing the entire thread, start at page one if you really want to know why.


----------



## walexa07 (Jan 20, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> Not sure, Of the saws I own/owned I am not sure any of them came from the US. I know the 361, 660, & 441M all came from Germany. 192T I am not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty sure the 361 is made in VB. 440/441 and up, plus the 200T, made in germany. IIRC.

Waylan


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 20, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> Not sure, Of the saws I own/owned I am not sure any of them came from the US. I know the 361, 660, & 441M all came from Germany. 192T I am not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A 361 that is sold in the US would normally be made at the VB factory......


----------



## JakeLeg (Jan 20, 2012)

I would really like to have one of these. What was the wait time and how much was total cost?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 20, 2012)

JakeLeg said:


> I would really like to have one of these. What was the wait time and how much was total cost?



Details are earlier in the thread.


----------



## JakeLeg (Jan 20, 2012)

I must have missed the wait time,sorry Brad


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 20, 2012)

JakeLeg said:


> I must have missed the wait time,sorry Brad



Actually, I think he only posted the cost. Sorry.


----------



## FlyLow (Jan 27, 2012)

I received the rim sprocket kit today. No big deal but here is what it looks like.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 28, 2012)

FlyLow said:


> I received the rim sprocket kit today. No big deal but here is what it looks like.
> 
> 
> ......



It surprises me that a rim set-up isn't standard on a pro saw....:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## deye223 (Mar 6, 2012)

nice muff mod man any chance of a video any time soon:msp_unsure:


----------



## timmcat (Mar 6, 2012)

Thats a sweet looking pipe setup. Did the carb do a good enough job keeping up with the additional flow out of the muffler? Also is it stainless, or just really clean steel?


----------



## FlyLow (Mar 6, 2012)

It has had no problem adding fuel. They are supposed to be able to add enough fuel for an air leak. I will get around to having it ported sooner than later.

The muffler is stainless.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 7, 2012)

Allmost got myself talked into one of these 241 CMs.:msp_wink:


----------



## deye223 (Mar 7, 2012)

stihlman441 said:


> allmost got myself talked into one of these 241 cms.:msp_wink:



hahahahaha


----------



## Slamm (Mar 7, 2012)

Stihl needs to get off their butts and Mtronic every saw in their line up, and hurry up doing it. I understand it takes making possibly upwards of 19 different parts per saw or less, but its worth it to me, LOL.

Sam


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 7, 2012)

eg 461.661 CMs when are they coming ?.

Imagine a 881CM :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Slamm (Mar 7, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> eg 461.661 CMs when are they coming ?.
> 
> Imagine a 881CM :msp_biggrin:



I talked to some "higher up" Stihl guy and he said end of the year or 1.5 years ........... thought they said that 1 year ago??

I'm interested to see if the 461 or 661 can outproduce the 441 CM's in production wood cutting. I will buy both, just to see if that is possible, LOL.

Sam


----------



## deye223 (Mar 7, 2012)

i just want a 261 cm mm


----------



## Arbonaut (Mar 7, 2012)

It was worth logging in just to say, that saw is bad. Thanks for sharing.

SawTroll is alway cracking me up, too.


----------



## MCW (Apr 18, 2012)

I can't believe I missed this thread! The 241CM is an awesome little saw. It is also important to remember that once M-Tronic becokmes involved the overall capacity in cc doesn't compare to similar sized saw with a carby.
This thing is so good that it is right behind the 261 I had (and sold happily). The 241 is one of the most impressive (along with the 200T) just to prove I don't hate Stihls


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 18, 2012)

FlyLow said:


> It has had no problem adding fuel. They are supposed to be able to add enough fuel for an air leak. I will get around to having it ported sooner than later.
> 
> The muffler is stainless.



I'm still waiting to get that saw on my bench. :msp_wink:


----------



## deye223 (Apr 18, 2012)

MCW said:


> once M-Tronic becokmes....... hey mat that rash must be geting bad lol


----------



## MCW (Apr 18, 2012)

deye223 said:


> once M-Tronic *becokmes*....... hey mat that rash must be geting bad lol



AS won't let me edit my spelling mistake  Rash all gone mate. Randy sent me some cream


----------



## deye223 (Apr 18, 2012)

MCW said:


> AS won't let me edit my spelling mistake  Rash all gone mate. Randy sent me some cream



hope it didn't come from him lol and it was in a jar


----------



## MCW (Apr 18, 2012)

deye223 said:


> hope it didn't come from him lol and it was in a jar



Never know  Speaking of my 241 it's off to another Aussie AS member and I'm buying another one  He wuz real nice to me...


----------



## eat a peach (Apr 18, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Surely, and I believe a US release means that the VB factory need to tool up to make it - actually, I believe that factor have postponed US releases of new models in the US before.......


Good observation they have spent alot of marketing money stressing their US made saws.


----------



## deye223 (Apr 18, 2012)

MCW said:


> Never know  Speaking of my 241 it's off to another Aussie AS member and I'm buying another one  He wuz real nice to me...



gee i just made a cracker guess with andrew


----------



## goosegunner (Apr 18, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> It surprises me that a rim set-up isn't standard on a pro saw....:msp_rolleyes:





Sawtroll,

How could it be a pro saw?

You have said many times the Dolmar 420 isn't a pro saw because it comes with a spur sprocket.

gg


----------



## David (saltas) (Apr 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;by-0JG6ocZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=by-0JG6ocZQ[/video]

017 cuts in average 15.8 seconds with new carlton chain
241 cuts in average 12.4 seconds chain was new before I dropped those four trees
261 cuts in average of 9.8 seconds carlton chain sharpened once


----------



## David (saltas) (Apr 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;WPKVtSXP73Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPKVtSXP73Q[/video]


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 27, 2012)

goosegunner said:


> Sawtroll,
> 
> How could it be a pro saw?
> 
> ...



The spur is just a sympthom, not the cause.

The main reason with the 420 is that Dolmar doesn't define it as a pro saw, and the power too weight ratio - and that makes the use of a spur sort of OK. If they meant it is a pro saw, the model number would have been 4200.

The 241 is defined as a pro saw by Stihl, with better power to weight - and then a rim sprocket should have been standard, imo.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 27, 2012)

David (saltas) said:


> .....
> 017 cuts in average 15.8 seconds with new carlton chain
> 241 cuts in average 12.4 seconds chain was new before I dropped those four trees
> 261 cuts in average of 9.8 seconds carlton chain sharpened once



That wood looked a bit tough for the saws - what is it?


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 27, 2012)

Honestly, I'm disappointed in the power of the 241. It would need to wake up a lot with mods for me to be happy with it. I'm hoping the 543XP isn't so lack later. I'm not trying to knock your saw either! I'm just really interested in these new small saws, and am a little disappointed. Thanks for sharing. What's your take on it? Would you buy another one?


----------



## Stihlman441 (Apr 27, 2012)

Brad i think you better get hold of a 241C before making a call about its perforemance.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 27, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> Brad i think you better get hold of a 241C before making a call about its perforemance.



I would love to. If it would respond to mods like the 261, it would be a mean little animal!


----------



## Stihlman441 (Apr 27, 2012)

I will do a vid one day after i get some more fuel through the little fella up against the 261.


----------



## Chris J. (Apr 27, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> That wood looked a bit tough for the saws - what is it?



Yes, what wood? To my eyes small chips & a lot of dust.


----------



## MCW (Apr 27, 2012)

The 241C is a deceptive little saw. In an outright drag race with a 261 in larger wood it will struggle just due to outright torque but it's not as slow as the numbers suggest. It will run rings around a 261 in general use, unless general use is just dropping it into logs which is the only area I thought my 261 had any merit. That's why I sold it


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 27, 2012)

MCW said:


> The 241C is a deceptive little saw. In an outright drag race with a 261 in larger wood it will struggle just due to outright torque but it's not as slow as the numbers suggest. It will run rings around a 261 in general use, unless general use is just dropping it into logs which is the only area I thought my 261 had any merit. That's why I sold it


Your 261 needed some attention A good one would amaze you!


----------



## MCW (Apr 27, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Your 261 needed some attention A good one would amaze you!



Stock vs. stock Brad. I'm not even sure if stock is a word in the Snelling dictionary? 

Modded vs. modded is another story.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 27, 2012)

MCW said:


> Stock vs. stock Brad. I'm not even sure if stock is a word in the Snelling dictionary?
> 
> Modded vs. modded is another story.



I'm not sure I understand. What is stock?

Was you're 261 at least MMd? Mod the muffler, shave a little off the flywheel key to advance the ignition a few degrees, tune the carb right, and they are fantastic saws. Very snappy throttle response and stronger than any other 50cc saw in that configuration.


----------



## MCW (Apr 27, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I'm not sure I understand. What is stock?
> 
> Was you're 261 at least MMd? Mod the muffler, shave a little off the flywheel key to advance the ignition a few degrees, tune the carb right, and they are fantastic saws. Very snappy throttle response and stronger than any other 50cc saw in that configuration.



I knew you'd have forgotten what stock meant 

My MS261 was stock apart from removing the H limiter and fattening it up a bit. It is very fair for me to call that 261 a slug and it indeed was - bucketloads of torque was all it had going for it (oh and a good filter!). I'm sure that after all of those mods you've mentioned they'd liven up but that wasn't the point I was trying to make. All I mentioned was that a stock 241C isn't that far behind a stock 261 which it isn't. When you have to do the odd domestic tree job amongst neighbours you do actually appreciate a stock, quieter saw once in a while. Having to modify a stock saw off of the shelf to get it even remotely close to being a decent saw sort of defeats the purpose in my opinion.

After all, if you got your mitts on the biggest turd of a saw ever designed you'd be able to get good power out of it  You'd also get a smile on your dial with a 241 in your hands, straight out of the box...


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 27, 2012)

MCW said:


> Stock vs. stock Brad. *I'm not even sure if stock is a word in the Snelling dictionary?*
> 
> Modded vs. modded is another story.



Obviously not! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihlman441 (May 11, 2012)

The little fella is a pro saw know,rim sprocket clutch kit.


----------



## SawTroll (May 11, 2012)

They are *comparatively* cheap here, so it is easy to get tempted - until common sence sets in, and rules it out.....


----------



## Stihlman441 (May 11, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> They are *comparatively* cheap here, so it is easy to get tempted - until common sence sets in, and rules it out.....



Common sence and saws, your a funny man.:msp_confused:


----------



## SawTroll (May 11, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> Common sence and saws, your a funny man.:msp_confused:


----------



## Hermann (Jul 8, 2012)

:bang: Zee 241 M Tronic could help those poor americans from ruining their saw on Ethanol fuel Nein?

Yah, but Imagine the business vee vould loose!

sorry, but I really want this saw, damn this site!


----------



## gcdible1 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Any updates on the 241cm?*

just wondering of anybody has heard anything in regards to the release and or if those that got their hands on one are really liking it so far?


----------



## Stihlman441 (Sep 5, 2012)

I got one back in April,very nice little saw have used a lot for trimming and topping felled trees very torquey and has some balls for a little bloke.
Have a look in here for more info.
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/191377-22.htm


----------



## KiwiBro (Sep 5, 2012)

Hundreds of hours on mine since last Summer. Only thing stopping me buying more is I can't find anyone decent outside NZ to buy from and I'd rather lease the neighbour's wild thing than buy from Stihl NZ. The 241 has been a revelation for me (as someone who has yet to enjoy the merits of a well-modified saw). How they got so much relative power into such a small, light and well balanced saw beats me. Awesome lil' saw.


----------



## MCW (Sep 5, 2012)

Yep. Great little saws as per the previous two gents 
Mine has shown to be faster than my 52cc muffler modded Husky 353 in felling smaller trees. Remember that the 353 is also a pro saw (same chassis as a 346XP just less grunt). It is nonetheless a great saw but the 241 is gaining bulk brownie points QUICKLY 
Tree sizes here average about 10-14" and the little 241 with a 16" bar and .325" semi chisel has no trouble at all. They punch *well* above their weight, *miles* above their weight in fact. I owned a stock MS261 and thought it was an unimpressive piece of crap compared to it's opposition. This 241 is a *FAR* better saw stock than any other saw I have ever run apart from the Stihl 200T's. I'd love to see one modded and if they ever hit the US I'll be getting Brad Snelling to play with one for me immediately. Nearly tempted to send the one I own over to the states just so he can have a run on it.
Averaging slightly over 80 trees an hour on this job (just felling) but more than half the time is wasted fighting my way into the trunk...














I've heard the 241 called a "tweener" saw as it is inbetween classes and people assume it doesn't have a place. Silly comment to make until you've run one as guaranteed you'll change your mind immediately. It is probably going to put my Husky 353 in the shed permanently at the rate it is going. Another big plus is that it has an awesome filter, unlike the 353 (and 346XP). Even with a 16" bar buried in our hardwoods it has shown to be very hard to stall. These new M-Tronic (and Auto Tune) saws are definately the way of the future, no doubt about it.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Sep 5, 2012)

Well said Matt,i like the saw dust squerts out onto the track.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## MCW (Sep 5, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> Well said Matt,i like the saw dust squerts out onto the track.:msp_biggrin:



Yeah all the felling was done from the right hand side so the chips you can see were from back barring the backcut


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 5, 2012)

MCW said:


> I'd love to see one modded and if they ever hit the US I'll be getting Brad Snelling to play with one for me immediately. Nearly tempted to send the one I own over to the states just so he can have a run on it.



You just go ahead and do that. Just be warned, it'll probably take me a year or two to finish it


----------



## Rudolf73 (Sep 5, 2012)

Good one Matt, now I want a 241 too! 

Nice right up BTW.


----------



## gcdible1 (Sep 5, 2012)

I pretty well guessed that I would be even more convinced that I NEED one. MCW, I enjoy reading your posts, I told a couple of guys from work-guys that dont cut wood about your project. They were having a hard time believing that you were dropping 80/hr. I had to convince them that you knew what you were doing and had to stay busy for sure. Thanks for keeping:msp_thumbup: up with the info, I just wanted to revive the 241 thread, as I am very interested in getting one!


----------



## gcdible1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh and by the way, my sister in law is from Australia, so its cool to read your guys stuff from down unda.


----------



## KiwiBro (Sep 5, 2012)

There's probably a few switched-on people who can still get'em from secret-squirrel offshore sellers and they are understandably keeping quiet about it so it's harder for Stihl to find let alone plug, the leak.

I promise to resit the urge to tell Stihl NZ of yet another saw they didn't sell me, and certainly to never reveal my source, if one of you kind anotherMotherBrothers should PM me the details.

If there really is no 'leakage factor' we can tap into and Stihl has finally nailed everything down tight (or you are like me and 'on-the-outer' nowadays), then as much as I absolutely hate doing so, I will make the supreme sacrifice and buy a 241 from here and send it to anyone, anywhere if they front with the bucks. Granted, it won't be a cheap exercise given the prices of Sthil in NZ and Aussie and you'd have to really really really want one to the point of OCD, but if it means that much to you, I'm sure we can make it happen.


----------



## MCW (Sep 5, 2012)

gcdible1 said:


> I pretty well guessed that I would be even more convinced that I NEED one. MCW, I enjoy reading your posts, I told a couple of guys from work-guys that dont cut wood about your project. They were having a hard time believing that you were dropping 80/hr. I had to convince them that you knew what you were doing and had to stay busy for sure. Thanks for keeping:msp_thumbup: up with the info, I just wanted to revive the 241 thread, as I am very interested in getting one!



Thanks mate but just remember that all I am doing is dropping them. Last Saturday I dropped 620 in 7.5 hours (82.7/hr) but as mentioned they are only small. Any that stay standing after cutting can be pushed over by hand. I was dropping around 55 trees per tank with the 241 which also included a lot of pruning of the bottom limbs to access the trunk easy. The Husky was dropping just under 40 trees before it needed refuelling.
If you work it out that means refilling the Husky about 5 times more than the little Stihl which means walking back to the vehicle more often (160-200 metre round trip each time). 
Apart from the Auto Tune Husky models I doubt you'd find a more efficient saw than this 50cc or under.
The job I'm doing at the moment is actually harder work than the previous properties where the trees were a lot larger and I was running 7900's and 390XP's with 24"-32" bars. At least the bottom of those trees had been cleaned up and the trunks were easily accessible. Now my arms are bearing a lot of the weight as they are mostly extended while pruning out.


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 5, 2012)

I emailed back and forth with Stihl USA today about the 241cm. No dice. If they don't want to make it a readily available model, why not have it as a special order? They did dangle a carrot though saying there will be models offered with m-tronic and even fuel injection but gave me no specifics as to when or what regardless of how hard I tried to get info. They were very vague, very annoying and completely disappointing responses. I swear if I didn't know better, I'd say they don't care about getting their ass handed to them by Husqvarna. But, as I posted earlier, when their bottom line starts to hurt, maybe they'll be more forth coming. OK, rant over.


----------



## ptjeep (Sep 5, 2012)

Any chance we could get some more vids of one of these little hot rods? I absolutely love my 261 and after reading about these 241's, i kinda got an itch to get one of these also(well, if it was possible). You fellas are lucky!


----------



## Rudolf73 (Sep 5, 2012)

So who really wants a MS241?? I can get them for $1249...


----------



## gcdible1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Only if the exchange rate is $2 to $1 US:msp_smile: Still a bit too rich for my wallet.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Sep 5, 2012)

gcdible1 said:


> Only if the exchange rate is $2 to $1 US:msp_smile: Still a bit too rich for my wallet.



Not quite, currently $1 AUD buys $1.04 USD... To rich for me also.


----------



## young (Sep 5, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> So who really wants a MS241?? I can get them for $1249...



add 200 for shipping. btw ill trade you a 346xp for one. they cost 1299AUS and ill eat the difference.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

I was contacted about woods porting one of these saw for a member in Europe......shipping back and forth turned him off. I would like to get one under the knife though. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Rudolf73 (Sep 5, 2012)

young said:


> add 200 for shipping. btw ill trade you a 346xp for one. they cost 1299AUS and ill eat the difference.



Sureeee, that sounds like a fair deal :rolleyes2:


----------



## gcdible1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> Not quite, currently $1 AUD buys $1.04 USD... To rich for me also.



Funny years ago we traveled to Niagra Falls Canada and went on a family trip. We went to eat at a pizza place and Dad only had a little bit of Canadian cash left. They were certainly glad to take the American money as it was worth considerably more than Canadian at that time. They did not want to exchange it just take it $ for $ evenly. Its pretty sad the US dollar has fallen over the years. I may just have to make the trip to Canada for a saw!


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 5, 2012)

gcdible1 said:


> Funny years ago we traveled to Niagra Falls Canada and went on a family trip. We went to eat at a pizza place and Dad only had a little bit of Canadian cash left. They were certainly glad to take the American money as it was worth considerably more than Canadian at that time. They did not want to exchange it just take it $ for $ evenly. Its pretty sad the US dollar has fallen over the years. I may just have to make the trip to Canada for a saw!



when I moved here 10+ yrs. ago, I payed $1.57 CAD for every 1 USD. Now they flop back and forth in value, usually within a nickel or less..


----------



## gcdible1 (Sep 5, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> when I moved here 10+ yrs. ago, I payed $1.57 CAD for every 1 USD. Now they flop back and forth in value, usually within a nickel or less..



Crazy huh? So do you hold dual citizenship? If this saw releases I woulnt advertise that or you may be making multiple trips up north for people. LOL. Relatives of my inlaws hold the dual citizenship with Canada and the US.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Sep 5, 2012)

ptjeep said:


> Any chance we could get some more vids of one of these little hot rods? I absolutely love my 261 and after reading about these 241's, i kinda got an itch to get one of these also(well, if it was possible). You fellas are lucky!



I can do that when i find some time,at the moment the 241 is being used almost every day.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Sep 5, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> I can do that when i find some time,at the moment the 241 is being used almost every day.



How does the 241 compare to your 261?


----------



## Stihlman441 (Sep 6, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> How does the 241 compare to your 261?



Thats an interesting questoin
Same air filter system
261 runs a 18'' 3/8 .063
241 runs a 16'' .325 .063
both have 7 pin sprockets
241 is very easy to start,if cold,half worm,worm
261 would be better if only had a couple of saws to choose from to use
241 if hanging out of bucket,cage all day trimming
241 no tune,nothing to worry about,fuel,weather,above sea level,globle worming what ever it dosnt care.:msp_smile:
241 is very good on fuel(sometimes not good if looking for a rest)
if you were cutting 14'' wood all day i dont thing speed wise there would be much in it,but the less weight of the 241 would be a pluss.
Depends on what you wont and what you need,if ya only need a small saw for around the house,propperty trimming and some firewood then the 241 is perfect.
If you have a two saw plan for firewood then a 241C or 261 and say a 441C is perfect.
One thing i dont like about the 241 is how the starter cord is shorter than all my other saws,i find myself bottoming out the cord offen.
Like i said when i get some time i will do a vid with both side by side so yas can see the differance in cutting speed.:msp_smile:
Depend on its use,even if the 241 is slower (i said if) trimming,topping felled trees all day the less weight and handling of the 241 is all good.


----------



## MCW (Sep 6, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> 241 is very good on fuel (sometimes not good if looking for a rest)



I agree 100% there mate


----------



## Rudolf73 (Sep 6, 2012)

MCW said:


> I agree 100% there mate



A 660 would give you a rest every 5 minutes


----------



## MCW (Sep 6, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> A 660 would give you a rest every 5 minutes



If you leaned it out 4 turns


----------



## KiwiBro (Sep 6, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> 241 is very good on fuel(sometimes not good if looking for a rest)


 to that I can attest.
There were plenty of long days last Summer on a North facing slope for one lunatic and his 241. Must admit to some tank-watching towards the end of many weeks.






View attachment 251674


----------



## Stihlman441 (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice,looks like your making more grass land for the dear to enjoy.


----------



## ptjeep (Sep 6, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> So who really wants a MS241?? I can get them for $1249...


Holy cow! For that price I might be able to force myself to run a husky. Maybe.


----------



## Pearl4611 (Sep 6, 2012)

It will be very interesting to see this saw when you get it and how it responds to being modded.

So I'm guessing the CM feature won this saw over on you vs. a regular 261?


----------



## KiwiBro (Sep 6, 2012)

ptjeep said:


> Holy cow! For that price I might be able to force myself to run a husky. Maybe.


Welcome to our world mate. Aussie and NZ are being bled dry by assorted parasites who expect we'll just roll over and accept our fate.


----------



## KiwiBro (Sep 6, 2012)

Pearl4611 said:


> It will be very interesting to see this saw when you get it and how it responds to being modded.
> 
> So I'm guessing the CM feature won this saw over on you vs. a regular 261?


To be honest, I didn't give a rat's about the m-tronic. I just needed a good lil' saw and when someone like Matt says it's a good'n, I'm gonna believe it and buy it. Very glad I did.


----------



## MCW (Sep 7, 2012)

KiwiBro said:


> when someone like Matt says it's a good'n, I'm gonna believe it and buy it. Very glad I did.




I'm a notorious liar. You should be more careful


----------



## FlyLow (Nov 4, 2012)

Just checking in to see if there are any other 241s in the USA?


----------



## MCW (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey on another note I just set my 241 up with 3/8"LP to compare it to .325". It absolutely hammers with low profile so I think it will be staying on there in cleaner wood


----------



## gcdible1 (Nov 4, 2012)

FlyLow said:


> Just checking in to see if there are any other 241s in the USA?



Not many that I know of. Although if you want you can send it to me! I want one!


----------



## FlyLow (Nov 4, 2012)

Sure Ill give you the saw but shipping is $1500.


----------



## UK Rich (Nov 4, 2012)

There's a big box full of 241's sat at my local dealers, if anyone wants one.

Put a group buy together...


----------



## gcdible1 (Nov 4, 2012)

UK Rich said:


> There's a big box full of 241's sat at my local dealers, if anyone wants one.
> 
> Put a group buy together...



What do they go for over there cost wise?


----------



## UK Rich (Nov 4, 2012)

gcdible1 said:


> What do they go for over there cost wise?



Depending on bar size etc, the best I've seen is £400-450.

That's on just the one. With a few grouped together, I'm sure I could drive them down a fair bit.

So with the exchange rate of about 1:1.6 that works out roughly $700,ish,ish...


----------



## gcdible1 (Nov 4, 2012)

UK Rich said:


> Depending on bar size etc, the best I've seen is £400-450.
> 
> That's on just the one. With a few grouped together, I'm sure I could drive them down a fair bit.
> 
> So with the exchange rate of about 1:1.6 that works out roughly $700,ish,ish...



I know sad that a little saw is so much coin, or I'd have me one by now. Seems like a couple hundred too much.


----------



## deye223 (Nov 4, 2012)

about $1280US here in australia


----------



## gcdible1 (Nov 4, 2012)

deye223 said:


> about $1280US here in australia



Wow! Guess its a bit high to live there huh. My sister in law is from between Sydney and Melbourne I think. Shes told me a few things that were interesting about Australia. Like if you are out of a job they govt will come and mow your lawn for you. Keep in mind she was only like 13 or so when she left so she may not remember everything right.


----------



## UK Rich (Nov 4, 2012)

deye223 said:


> about $1280US here in australia



Wow, you boys really pay for it!

Small price for sun and surf...


----------



## UK Rich (Nov 4, 2012)

gcdible1 said:


> I know sad that a little saw is so much coin, or I'd have me one by now. Seems like a couple hundred too much.



I can see how much I can bully them down to for say 5/10 saws. Is there really going to be the call for that many though?


----------



## gcdible1 (Nov 4, 2012)

FlyLow said:


> Sure Ill give you the saw but shipping is $1500.



So how well does it pull in the cut? Pretty good from what i heard. Also what b/c setup are you running? I think one of the builders gets one in their hands and it will really go There will certainly be more sold if we had some more vids of em in action.


----------



## deye223 (Nov 4, 2012)

UK Rich said:


> Wow, you boys really pay for it!
> 
> Small price for sun and surf...



460 $1800 660$2000 261 is the same price as the 241


----------



## gcdible1 (Nov 4, 2012)

deye223 said:


> 460 $1800 660$2000 261 is the same price as the 241



No wonder some Aussies have expressed interest in my masterminded 066. For you guys having them shipped over is about the best option.


----------



## deye223 (Nov 4, 2012)

gcdible1 said:


> No wonder some Aussies have expressed interest in my masterminded 066. For you guys having them shipped over is about the best option.



yep


----------



## UK Rich (Nov 4, 2012)

deye223 said:


> 460 $1800 660$2000 261 is the same price as the 241




Would you like to buy my saws. I'll do you discount...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## gcdible1 (Nov 4, 2012)

My problem is i have 2 ms290 and 029 supers, a cheapo craftsman/poulan, and the 066. I bought the 290 new, the 029 super used, and the craftsman was a gift from the inlaws. Id like to sell prob the 029 super since i didnt buy it new and get either a lighter ms241 or 550xp. You know the problem right? Not enough hands!


----------



## KiwiBro (Nov 4, 2012)

MCW said:


> Hey on another note I just set my 241 up with 3/8"LP to compare it to .325". It absolutely hammers with low profile so I think it will be staying on there in cleaner wood


Sheesh, that's what I've been saying from day one m8. You have to remember it's only our sheep over here that are the liars. Now, if only I could get some longer solid (not laminated pretzels) .050 bars for my LP...


----------



## KiwiBro (Nov 4, 2012)

UK Rich said:


> I can see how much I can bully them down to for say 5/10 saws. Is there really going to be the call for that many though?


Please try, and keep us posted. But lock the doors, pull the shades down and keep a loaded weapon within reach at all times, b/c the Stihl Mafia will hunt you or your dealer down and they can be mighty persuasive, the bastards.

So please enlist your dealer into the Dealer Protection Program to afford them some degree of anonymity.


----------



## UK Rich (Nov 4, 2012)

KiwiBro said:


> Please try, and keep us posted. But lock the doors, pull the shades down and keep a loaded weapon within reach at all times, b/c the Stihl Mafia will hunt you or your dealer down and they can be mighty persuasive, the bastards.
> 
> So please enlist your dealer into the Dealer Protection Program to afford them some degree of anonymity.



I say bring it. They cant stop me sending things to 10 of my friends...

May even approach them themselves to see if I can get a shipment in? Who knows? I'll make some phone calls tomorrow - cant do much else with my broken ribs. May aswell become an arms dealer.


----------



## Hermann (Nov 4, 2012)

KiwiBro said:


> Please try, and keep us posted. But lock the doors, pull the shades down and keep a loaded weapon within reach at all times, b/c the Stihl Mafia will hunt you or your dealer down and they can be mighty persuasive, the bastards.
> 
> So please enlist your dealer into the Dealer Protection Program to afford them some degree of anonymity.



I thought about going through such measures, but decided I would just get a 550xp and give the finger to stihl - or usa stihl marketing or whatever a-hole at stihl decided that the usa does not need, or want, a light m tronic saw, thank god for husqvarna, for providing some good competition. The only excuse I could see is exchange rates, or that USA production is not set up to build these, but it's probably marketing, bean counter or some other suit at stihl to blame.


----------



## UK Rich (Nov 4, 2012)

Would anyone be interested in a 550xp v's 241cm show down?

Where's your money at?


----------



## gcdible1 (Nov 4, 2012)

UK Rich said:


> Would anyone be interested in a 550xp v's 241cm show down?
> 
> Where's your money at?



Better yet a 241cm buildoff. Tell them there saw wizards to pony up. I'm just a broke guy/custodian/landscaper. lol


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Nov 4, 2012)

What are the 241 saws max rpm? Hope 13,000 is a misprint in the literature. I want speed in a 42cc saw. I hope the 543 Husky is close to the old 242.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Nov 4, 2012)

Stihl Crazy said:


> What are the 241 saws max rpm? Hope 13,000 is a misprint in the literature. I want speed in a 42cc saw. I hope the 543 Husky is close to the old 242.



Its an m-tronic saw so max rpm is not overly important. The 241 has both speed an torque.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Nov 4, 2012)

It is to me. I don't like the M-tronic 441. M-tronic may be okay junking wood. I want speed in a small limb pulp saw not torque. 242 at 15,500 was great. Rev-Boost rules.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 4, 2012)

Stihl Crazy said:


> What are the 241 saws max rpm? Hope 13,000 is a misprint in the literature. I want speed in a 42cc saw. I hope the 543 Husky is close to the old 242.



543xp - 14,500 rpm


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Nov 4, 2012)

I sell Stihl but my next pulp saw will probably be a 543.


----------



## joe25DA (Nov 4, 2012)

So its the new 024


----------



## indiansprings (Nov 4, 2012)

It should handle 14,500 without a problem, we had a MS261 come in for a check up, it has been run hard by a logger for a limb saw for about a year and it was turning 14,600 with the H adjusted all the way against the limiter, we called the distributor, who in turn called VA Beach and the word came back, don't mess pulling the limiters, that they had tested the saw at a rpm range north of 15k for hundreds of hours, they would not give an exact rpm, but said 14,600 was no issue. We assured the owner if it frys we'll take care of it and sent him back to the woods to slay more trees. I would love to see Stihl bring this saw to the USA, real problem is that the sales just wouldn't be there. In the real world, not the AS world it is difficult to get people to pay the small difference in price between a pro saw and a mid range saw, no matter what the brand. The real world customer buys on price and the length of bar that comes on it. It's the reaspn the 455/460's and 290's are the pre-dominant sellers for the respective brands.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Nov 4, 2012)

indiansprings said:


> It should handle 14,500 without a problem, we had a MS261 come in for a check up, it has been run hard by a logger for a limb saw for about a year and it was turning 14,600 with the H adjusted all the way against the limiter, we called the distributor, who in turn called VA Beach and the word came back, don't mess pulling the limiters, that they had tested the saw at a rpm range north of 15k for hundreds of hours, they would not give an exact rpm, but said 14,600 was no issue. We assured the owner if it frys we'll take care of it and sent him back to the woods to slay more trees. I would love to see Stihl bring this saw to the USA, real problem is that the sales just wouldn't be there. In the real world, not the AS world it is difficult to get people to pay the small difference in price between a pro saw and a mid range saw, no matter what the brand. The real world customer buys on price and the length of bar that comes on it. It's the reaspn the 455/460's and 290's are the pre-dominant sellers for the respective brands.



Both of my 261s went past 16,000 set at the limiters. Lean enough that they were unable to hold power in a cut. Reset of limiters cured them both. 
Personally I would prefer to sell a saw that runs rich enough not to seize, than to fix one for free when it does. A ruined saw is bad press no matter how much good will afterwards.

We are to get the 241 here, probably in the spring and probably for more $ than the 261. I guess porting wil get me the rpm I want.


----------



## Hermann (Nov 4, 2012)

indiansprings said:


> The real world customer buys on price and the length of bar that comes on it. It's the reaspn the 455/460's and 290's are the pre-dominant sellers for the respective brands.


:bang: 
Like a car and horsepower, stupid masses I guess, explains why they keep pushing bigger bars on smaller saws.


----------



## KiwiBro (Nov 4, 2012)

UK Rich said:


> I say bring it. They cant stop me sending things to 10 of my friends...
> 
> May even approach them themselves to see if I can get a shipment in? Who knows? I'll make some phone calls tomorrow - cant do much else with my broken ribs. May aswell become an arms dealer.


That's the spirit.Thank you.
The treehack liberation army needs more good freedom (from our price gouging Stihl overlords) fighters like yourself if we are to make any progress.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Nov 4, 2012)

FlyLow said:


> Stew7: I ordered it from honeybros.com, the same place MCW ordered his from. They told me they will only ship UPS.
> 
> Deye: thanks for the link, I've read it more than a few times.



Thats were i got mine from,but i thought that was all stopped ?.:msp_unsure:


----------



## KiwiBro (Nov 4, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> Thats were i got mine from,but i thought that was all stopped ?.:msp_unsure:


Yeah, I thought we did such a good job of returning the favour they were doing us, by publicly exposing them to Stihl and in doing so hanging them out to dry, that they decided they had enemies with more respect than us so-called friends here down-under. I believe this is how the Dealer Protection Program came into being. We need to ensure our friendly overseas dealers are kept anon. at all times, lest Stihl send in the heavies to kick the dealer out of the club.

Man, if HB are back 'online' then the bros can expect an email or seven from this bro.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Nov 4, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> Thats were i got mine from,but i thought that was all stopped ?.:msp_unsure:



How is your 241 going Andrew?


----------



## Stihlman441 (Nov 4, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> It doesn't come with a separate clutch drum/rim? Is it a size or European thing?
> 
> dw



This is the part number for .325 .063 kit

Link
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/191377-23.htm


----------



## Stihlman441 (Nov 4, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> How is your 241 going Andrew?



Ya good,was using it a lot topping Sugars and felling the smaller ones day in day out there afew weeks ago,top little saw.
One thing i have noticed on two that i have muff modded,the bigger ya make the outlet hole the more they tend to run rich of the mark.


----------



## MCW (Nov 5, 2012)

KiwiBro said:


> Sheesh, that's what I've been saying from day one m8. You have to remember it's only our sheep over here that are the liars. Now, if only I could get some longer solid (not laminated pretzels) .050 bars for my LP...



No need to get nasty mate  As a rule the bulk of my jobs wreck 3/8"LP too fast but it certainly does cut well in cleaner stuff. As far as solid good quality bars go in smaller sizes look at the GB Arbortech bars (orange). They are like a mini Ti with replaceable tip. 



UK Rich said:


> Would anyone be interested in a 550xp v's 241cm show down?
> 
> Where's your money at?



My money would be with the 550XP for sure but there is about a 17% difference in capacity. My money would be on the 241C over a 543XP though, especially after finding out the 543 doesn't have auto tune...



Stihlman441 said:


> Thats were i got mine from,but i thought that was all stopped ?.:msp_unsure:



Yeah all stopped Andrew. By all accounts Honey Bros got a serious warning from Stihl and also some US dealers too. News on this sort of thing is distributed amongst dealers all over the globe and it's not taken lightly. One warning by all accounts and if you get caught a second time bang, no more Stihl dealership.
I heard about Honey Bros from a couple of Australian Stihl dealers so the knowledge is widespread.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 5, 2012)

Stihl Crazy said:


> What are the 241 saws max rpm? Hope 13,000 is a misprint in the literature. I want speed in a 42cc saw. I hope the 543 Husky is close to the old 242.



The KWF test site states 14,000 rpm max for the MS241CM.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Nov 5, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> The KWF test site states 14,000 rpm max for the MS241CM.



Yes the service manual confirms that.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Nov 5, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> Yes the service manual confirms that.



Our updated spec chart lists 13,000. I hope yours is right.


----------



## one.man.band (Nov 5, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> Its an m-tronic saw so max rpm is not overly important. The 241 has both speed an torque.



dyno #'s for the 241
(cannot remember if the related info is in German language or not, but some the saw's listed here are listed in English, and the same format applies, even if you can't read the German).

Geprfte Motorsgen

the 550, unfortunately has not been tested.

-omb


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 5, 2012)

MCW said:


> ....
> 
> My money would be with the 550XP for sure but there is about a 17% difference in capacity. My money would be on the 241C over a 543XP though, especially after finding out the 543 doesn't have auto tune...
> 
> .... .



No AutoTune, no RevBoost, no Air Injection (found that info on the Belgian website). 

This bring back my ol' hunch that saw saw actually is designed by Zenoah (Redmax in the US).......:msp_unsure:


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 5, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> No AutoTune, no RevBoost, no Air Injection (found that info on the Belgian website).
> 
> This bring back my ol' hunch that saw saw actually is designed by Zenoah (Redmax in the US).......:msp_unsure:



Who made the strongest sub 9.5# saw I've ever built. Not a thing wrong with that.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 5, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Who made the strongest sub 9.5# saw I've ever built. Not a thing wrong with that.



No, not really wrong - just an observation. As you surely know, that possibility has been discussed before, after the first pictures were posted..... :msp_wink:


----------



## KiwiBro (Nov 6, 2012)

MCW said:


> No need to get nasty mate  As a rule the bulk of my jobs wreck 3/8"LP too fast but it certainly does cut well in cleaner stuff. As far as solid good quality bars go in smaller sizes look at the GB Arbortech bars (orange). They are like a mini Ti with replaceable tip.



Thank you , kind Sir. If I promise not to question your parentage any longer, would you be amenable to selling me one or pointing me in the right direction please? Thank you kindly. Oh, if it helps, I do have a pallet or two of goodies coming from USA as soon as the left coast dries out a little.

Chur Bro.


----------



## MCW (Nov 6, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Who made the strongest sub 9.5# saw I've ever built. Not a thing wrong with that.



Stock saws Brad, stock saws. I know that may be a foreign concept to you but stock saws old son 



KiwiBro said:


> Thank you , kind Sir. If I promise not to question your parentage any longer, would you be amenable to selling me one or pointing me in the right direction please? Thank you kindly. Oh, if it helps, I do have a pallet or two of goodies coming from USA as soon as the left coast dries out a little.
> 
> Chur Bro.



PM'd old mate.


----------



## gcdible1 (Nov 6, 2012)

Since Santa Claus surely will not be stopped by customs or Stihl for that matter; I am asking for one for Christmas! I would be like a 5 year old


----------



## UK Rich (Nov 6, 2012)

Honey Brothers is 14 miles from my house.


----------



## MCW (Nov 6, 2012)

UK Rich said:


> Honey Brothers is 14 miles from my house.



PM me if interested in any deals  You lucky buggar


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Nov 6, 2012)

Bad news today. The 241 will not come to Canada until after it is introduced in the US.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 6, 2012)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Bad news today. The 241 will not come to Canada until after it is introduced in the US.



Are you suggesting that it will be offered here? I thought that had been ruled out.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Nov 6, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Are you suggesting that it will be offered here? I thought that had been ruled out.


 
The rep gave no timeline but said the US will get the saw before we do.


----------



## David (saltas) (Nov 10, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> This is the part number for .325 .063 kit
> 
> Link
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/191377-23.htm



thanks andrew


----------



## Stihlman441 (Nov 10, 2012)

Any of you 241C owners know why there is no plate covering the chain adjust,bar clamp face area like other saws ?.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Nov 10, 2012)

Stihl doesn't bother putting those plates on the cheaper plastic saws. They probably didn't see a need for it on the 241, same with the 200t.


----------



## young (Nov 10, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> Stihl doesn't bother putting those plates on the cheaper plastic saws. They probably didn't see a need for it on the 241, same with the 200t.



201 too. i dont think any 3005 mount get the bar plate.


----------



## bennn*e (Nov 10, 2012)

3003 and 3002/1 only I recon. The 1123 series 021,023,025 etc have the nylon replaceable bumpers instead. Without going out to the shed and checking I think my 026 has provision for both plate and bumpers


----------



## gcdible1 (Nov 10, 2012)

Funny, was just on my way home from Walmart and was thinking about this thread...sad isnt it?


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 11, 2012)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Bad news today. The 241 will not come to Canada until after it is introduced in the US.


I wonder if that ever will happen, as it has been out for almost 2 years here...


----------



## bennn*e (Nov 11, 2012)

MCW said:


> Hey on another note I just set my 241 up with 3/8"LP to compare it to .325". It absolutely hammers with low profile so I think it will be staying on there in cleaner wood



Told you it was an awesome combo! Try some .043" pole saw chain on a 12" bar


----------



## MCW (Nov 11, 2012)

bennn*e said:


> Told you it was combo! Try some .043" pole saw chain on a 12" bar



Blah blah blah  It was your bloody 241 with low profile that made me try it...
Last thing I needed was another bar and chain combo


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Nov 11, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I wonder if that ever will happen, as it has been out for almost 2 years here...



I really don't expect to see it now. Told the rep I would just buy a 550 instead.


----------



## MCW (Nov 11, 2012)

Stihl Crazy said:


> I really don't expect to see it now. Told the rep I would just buy a 550 instead.



No problem there. The 550 is the only remaining saw I want in my arsenal.

For now at least


----------



## tallguys (Nov 11, 2012)

MCW said:


> No problem there. The 550 is the only remaining saw I want in my arsenal.
> 
> *For now at least*




Famous last words...


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 11, 2012)

I still wanna port one of these 241s

I'd almost do it for free just to say I did one. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## gcdible1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I still wanna port one of these 241s
> 
> I'd almost do it for free just to say I did one. :msp_sneaky:



I was hoping youd say that Randy. LOL I just gotta get one halfway reasonable.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Nov 12, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I still wanna port one of these 241s
> 
> I'd almost do it for free just to say I did one. :msp_sneaky:



Almost do it for free or will do it for free.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 12, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> Almost do it for free or will do it for free.



Almost. Half price. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## MCW (Nov 12, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Almost. Half price. :msp_biggrin:



That's not a bargain Randy. I mean it's only half the size. 1/4 price and we can talk Turkey


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 12, 2012)

MCW said:


> That's not a bargain Randy. I mean it's only half the size. 1/4 price and we can talk Turkey



100.00 :msp_sneaky:


----------



## mtrees (Nov 12, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> 100.00 :msp_sneaky:



What's the multiple,multiple,multiple,multiple discount???


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 12, 2012)

mtrees said:


> What's the multiple,multiple,multiple,multiple discount???



These guys would be shipping the saw from Australia and paying for shipping back. I'm just lightening the load a little.


----------



## UK Rich (Nov 12, 2012)

Right then my little lovelys. Update.

Ive fired some emails off and bullied myself around some dealers to get the best prices for these saws. I have dealers doing battle to get my business. Looking at prices singularly, for five and 10 respectively. I wont shout some quoted figures here yet, untill I have some hard evidence.

The problem here is; some of the discount will be lost sending things out to individuals rather than putting them all on a pallet and shipping them to one place.

To be continued....


----------



## Stihlman441 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> 100.00 :msp_sneaky:



I think we can do something with that Randy.:smile2:


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 13, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> I think we can do something with that Randy.:smile2:



Cool......let me set the hook...........

Did you get that 461 reeled in? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stihlman441 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Cool......let me set the hook...........
> 
> Did you get that 461 reeled in? :msp_biggrin:



I think its Brian(the bloke you built the 461 for) is looking into a price for me,it he come back with a reasonable price it will be a goa.:smile2:


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 13, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> I think its Brian(the bloke you built the 461 for) is looking into a price for me,it he come back with a reasonable price it will be a goa.:smile2:



If everything comes together right I'll be doing two at the same time.


----------



## MCW (Nov 13, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> I think we can do something with that Randy.:smile2:



I knew Andrew would be all over it


----------



## UK Rich (Nov 13, 2012)

I'll sort you one Randy!


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 13, 2012)

UK Rich said:


> I'll sort you one Randy!



Don't be shy........how much to get on of my own sitting here on the porch? :cool2:


----------



## deye223 (Nov 13, 2012)

oh go away you bloke's i wAS happy with me 3 saw plan now this :confuse:


----------



## gcdible1 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Don't be shy........how much to get on of my own sitting here on the porch? :cool2:



When its done on your porch just send it to me. lol. Or maybe I can fool you with promises of pie. Der Dutchman is only a half hour away, ande they got lotsa pies.:msp_tongue:


----------



## UK Rich (Nov 13, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Don't be shy........how much to get on of my own sitting here on the porch? :cool2:



Dont be shy, show us yer pie!

You want a price, no multiple discount, if I go pick just the one up tomorrow?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 13, 2012)

UK Rich said:


> Dont be shy, show us yer pie!
> 
> You want a price, no multiple discount, if I go pick just the one up tomorrow?



Yeah I wonder what one would cost.....


----------



## gcdible1 (Dec 11, 2012)

*Bumpin' thread*

Bump diddy bump bump...bump bump


----------



## Rudolf73 (Dec 11, 2012)

I thought someone would have imported one buy now...


----------



## dl5205 (Dec 11, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> I thought someone would have imported one buy now...



The original poster has, and perhaps someone else.


----------



## one.man.band (Jan 28, 2013)

*working links*



UK Rich said:


> Would anyone be interested in a 550xp v's 241cm show down?
> 
> Where's your money at?



maybe this will help. same company did the testing. still won't tell which one spools up quicker under load.

241 dyno: http://www.kwf-online.de/deutsch/pruef/pruefergebnisse/aagw/motorsaegen/5957_11.pdf

550 dyno: http://www.kwf-online.de/deutsch/pruef/pruefergebnisse/aagw/motorsaegen/6384_12.pdf

-omb


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 28, 2013)

one.man.band said:


> maybe this will help. same company did the testing. still won't tell which one spools up quicker under load.
> 
> 241 dyno: http://www.kwf-online.de/deutsch/pruef/pruefergebnisse/aagw/motorsaegen/6384_12.pdf
> 
> ...



looks like both links are for the 550...


----------



## one.man.band (Jan 28, 2013)

think it's fixed now.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jan 28, 2013)

one.man.band said:


> maybe this will help. same company did the testing. still won't tell which one spools up quicker under load.
> 
> 241 dyno: http://www.kwf-online.de/deutsch/pruef/pruefergebnisse/aagw/motorsaegen/5957_11.pdf
> 
> ...



?? I don't get the point of comparing those two. They aren't competing models. It would be like comparing an MS362 to a 372XPW. Uh, yeah, the bigger one has more power.

I take it there are no dyno results yet for the 543XP?


----------



## wyk (Jan 28, 2013)

I like that the site shows the torque output. That's something that makes a big difference, yet manufacturers rarely cite it.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 28, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


> ?? I don't get the point of comparing those two. They aren't competing models. It would be like comparing an MS362 to a 372XPW. Uh, yeah, the bigger one has more power.
> 
> I take it there are no dyno results yet for the 543XP?



Well, the weight is not that different....


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jan 28, 2013)

I tried searching for 543Xp and it says this:

Nur Wörter mit 2 oder mehr Zeichen werden akzeptiert. Maximal 200 Zeichen insgesamt. Leerzeichen werden zur Trennung von Worten verwendet, "" kann für die Suche nach ganzen Zeichenfolgen benutzt werden (keine Indexsuche). UND, ODER und NICHT sind Suchoperatoren, die den standardmäßigen Operator überschreiben. +/|/- entspricht UND, ODER und NICHT als Operatoren. Alle Suchwörter werden zu Kleinschreibung konvertiert.

Since there are no numbers, it must mean that it was too fast and too powerful to measure. Any German speakers that can confirm my analysis?


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jan 28, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Well, the weight is not that different....



Zing! 

What are the weight specs on 241 vs 543 Niko?


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 28, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


> Zing!
> 
> What are the weight specs on 241 vs 543 Niko?



The *specs* are 4.5kg for the 543, 4.7 for the 241 and 4.9 for the 550.

We already know that the test results are 4.8 for the 241 and 5.0 for the 550 - but there are no test results availiable for the 543 yet.

Btw, the 543xp has turned up on the web-site here now, but no price yet, so I assume it isn't actually availiable. 
I'm not interested in any saw of the current "breed" of 42/43cc saws anyway, as the "losses" seem to be much larger than the gains compared to the 346xp/550xp.


----------



## RonL (Jan 28, 2013)

A nine pound professional grade 42cc saw makes sense to me. A ten+ pound 42cc saw does not. Especially when there are 10.6 and 10.8 pound 50cc saws.

RonL


----------



## ptjeep (Jan 28, 2013)

My fingers are crossed that the 241 will show up in the US in the next couple of years. I've been trying to find a reasonable deal on a ms 200 rear handle but for what they are bringing on ebay, i could almost import a 241.:censored:


----------



## tallguys (Jan 28, 2013)

RonL said:


> A nine pound professional grade 42cc saw makes sense to me. A ten+ pound 42cc saw does not. Especially when there are 10.6 and 10.8 pound 50cc saws.
> 
> RonL



When the 42cc saw ends up costing little more than half what the same weight 50cc saw does, all of a sudden it ends up making sense to a whole lot of people.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 28, 2013)

tallguys said:


> When the 42cc saw ends up costing little more than half what the same weight 50cc saw does, all of a sudden it ends up making sense to a whole lot of people.



What does it really matter in the long run what a 50cc or 42cc costs, specially with the generally low prices in North America?


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jan 28, 2013)

The 241 and 261 cost the same over here, I assume it would be similar in other markets...


----------



## tallguys (Jan 29, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> What does it really matter in the long run what a 50cc or 42cc costs, specially with the generally low prices in North America?



Must be nice to be independently wealthy, unfortunately the great many of us actually need to budget for most of life's surprises and a chainsaw is just one of many expenditures. 

If one can purchase a quality tool to serve their needs and save a few hundred in the process, how is that a bad thing? Most need many tools, whether for work or for hobby. 

Factor in a mortgage, car payments and all the rest and all of a sudden a several hundred dollar difference can actually become a big enough deal for many.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 29, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> The 241 and 261 cost the same over here, I assume it would be similar in other markets...



They both cost substantially less than what a 550xp does (even on campaign) here, but there surely is a difference between the 241 and the 261. 

Actually I am not sure if the 550xp price really is a campaign price (they don't really say so), but it is about the same price that the 346xp used to be at, when on campaign...


----------



## H 2 H (Jan 29, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> They both cost substantially less than what a 550xp does (even on campaign) here, _*but there surely is a difference between the 241 and the 261. *_
> 
> Actually I am not sure if the 550xp price really is a campaign price (they don't really say so), but it is about the same price that the 346xp used to be at, when on campaign...



So you have ran a 241 and 261 :taped:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 29, 2013)

tallguys said:


> Must be nice to be independently wealthy, ...



I am not wealthy at all, specially not after my wife died, and I had to retire from work for health reasons - it just is about priorities, and I have not been known to buy a lot of saws.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 29, 2013)

H 2 H said:


> So you have ran a 241 and 261 :taped:



Have you lost the ability to read as well now - my post was about prices, and nothing else. :jester:


----------



## H 2 H (Jan 29, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Have you lost the ability to read as well now - my post was about prices, and nothing else. :jester:



Na I just reading about things you know little about :taped:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 29, 2013)

Stihl-Pioneer said:


> There is a rim sprocket kit for them, it is on the ipl
> 1143 007 1002 3/8P 7tooth
> 1143 007 1003 .325 7tooth
> 
> ...



Who cares about that Q version anyway - the ones that do have to be seriously "challenged"....:msp_rolleyes:

Anyway, it looks really bad when a pro saw doesn't come with a drum and rim - I don't understand at all why they do that?


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jan 29, 2013)

Good thing about the .325 7 rim sprocket is slightly bigger in dia than the 7 spur.:smile2:


----------



## tallguys (Jan 29, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I am not wealthy at all, specially not after my wife died, and I had to retire from work for health reasons - *it just is about priorities,* and I have not been known to buy a lot of saws.



Precisely my point, and if a saw that costs under $400 can get the job done just as well as one that costs over $700, then all the better.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jan 29, 2013)

The little saw that could.
Ozzy hard wood Swompgum.

[video=youtube;3OGsyG-Kl1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OGsyG-Kl1Y[/video]


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 29, 2013)

H 2 H said:


> Na I just reading about things you know little about :taped:



Knowing how the 261 is built (inboard clutch, bad weight distribution, and bulky), and handling it in a shop, was more than enough to dismiss it as hopeless as a true competitor in the 50cc class. It simply isn't anywhere close! 

The 241 does of course feel a lot better in the hands, but it also has lot less power....


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 29, 2013)

tallguys said:


> Precisely my point, and if a saw that costs under $400 can get the job done just as well as one that costs over $700, then all the better.



Your point isn't hard to understand at all, but what really is "just as well"? I don't agree that a 5100S will get the job done "just as well" as a 346xp, the difference isn't really large when felling or bucking (or blocking) - but much larger when limbing trees with lots of limbs.....

The inboard clutch of the Dolmars no doubt is the main culprit - it changes the balance and feel of the saws quite a lot. This obviously is the case with the MS261 and 241 as well.

If someone doesn't fell, limb etc in the woods - but just are blocking logs in the yard, these differences does of course matter a lot less.


----------



## MCW (Jan 29, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Your point isn't hard to understand at all, but what really is "just as well"? I don't agree that a 5100S will get the job done "just as well" as a 346xp, the difference isn't really large when felling or bucking (or blocking) - but much larger when limbing trees with lots of limbs.....
> 
> The inboard clutch of the Dolmars no doubt is the main culprit - it changes the balance and feel of the saws quite a lot. This obviously is the case with the MS261 and 241 as well.
> 
> If someone doesn't fell, limb etc in the woods - but just are blocking logs in the yard, these differences does of course matter a lot less.



Regardless of whether a saw feels better because of it's inboard clutch or not means little as far as production goes.
For example my Husky 353 thumped my MS261 in limbing not because of balance but simply because of a far better throttle response.
My 5100-S thumped both my 353 and MS261. Sadly all 3 of these saws have since been sold and replaced by an MS241 and 550XP. Out of the 3 sold saws the only one I regret selling was the 5100-S.
On a side note my new 550XP will thump any other 50cc saw I've used in throttle response AND power. It's only seen 2 tanks so far.
Also don't doubt the abilities of the 42.7cc MS241. It is an excellent little saw and no doubt helped substantially by the M-Tronic. I was running it on the weekend with a 16" 3/8"LP bar and in anything up to 8" it was right there with the 550XP and 18" .325" setup (I had to drop 4 trees for a customer). In cleaner wood it is a lot faster with the 3/8"LP and 7 tooth rim setup - actually surprisingly fast!
Wayne (gmax) gave it a run as well and was equally impressed.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 29, 2013)

MCW said:


> Regardless of whether a saw feels better because of it's inboard clutch or not means little as far as production goes.
> For example my Husky 353 thumped my MS261 in limbing not because of balance but simply because of a far better throttle response.
> My 5100-S thumped both my 353 and MS261. Sadly all 3 of these saws have since been sold and replaced by an MS241 and 550XP. Out of the 3 sold saws the only one I regret selling was the 5100-S.
> On a side note my new 550XP will thump any other 50cc saw I've used in throttle response AND power. It's only seen 2 tanks so far.
> ...


Real-world experience. Thanks.
BTW, they have surfaced in dealers here, at NZ$1300 or so.:msp_scared:


----------



## MCW (Jan 29, 2013)

KiwiBro said:


> Real-world experience. Thanks.
> BTW, they have surfaced in dealers here, at NZ$1300 or so.:msp_scared:



Nah I just made it up 
It looks like you're paying around the same for MS241C's over in NZ as we do here although I can get Aussie sourced MS241C's for just under $1000. RRP is $1249.


----------



## gmax (Jan 29, 2013)

MCW said:


> Regardless of whether a saw feels better because of it's inboard clutch or not means little as far as production goes.
> For example my Husky 353 thumped my MS261 in limbing not because of balance but simply because of a far better throttle response.
> My 5100-S thumped both my 353 and MS261. Sadly all 3 of these saws have since been sold and replaced by an MS241 and 550XP. Out of the 3 sold saws the only one I regret selling was the 5100-S.
> On a side note my new 550XP will thump any other 50cc saw I've used in throttle response AND power. It's only seen 2 tanks so far.
> ...



Absolutely! I have more respect for 3/8 LP after running Matt's 241 with LP , it's like a hot knife in butter :msp_biggrin:


----------



## RonL (Jan 29, 2013)

I bought A Solo 642 to use as a climbing saw in conjunction with my Stihl 200t. The Stihl is equipped with a lightweight 14" bar. I put an Oregon 91 series 16" bar on the Solo with A VXL 3/8 LP chain. The Solo is handy for when I need to start chunking down a tree.

I bought an Echo CS500P with an 18" bar as a backup for the Solo and to use when I need to start chunking down larger wood.

The Solo is a 40cc saw that is on a 35cc chassis. It is a very light and handy saw. I found it very useful on the ground for buzzing through small branches. It made me see the value of a small saw. However, it is a 9 pound saw. The Echo weighs 10.6 pounds. When you start getting to 10 pound 42cc saws I would rather go to the Echo. Just the way I look at it.

RonL

Sent from my computer using my keyboard.


----------



## one.man.band (Jan 29, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


> ?? I don't get the point of comparing those two. They aren't competing models. It would be like comparing an MS362 to a 372XPW. Uh, yeah, the bigger one has more power.
> 
> I take it there are no dyno results yet for the 543XP?




from the newest batch of saws coming out, these are the two models which caught my eye.

for more than 90% of the cutting i do, either one of these new models would fit the bill. (i'm sure there would be others as well. i don't doubt that). there are many of us in the same boat liking the smaller cc type for their needs.

intention was not to compare apples to oranges, just to present some information. enjoy reading the reviews here of the newest saws and just wanted to add something.

my sons are getting old enough where another good 40 to 50cc class saw would really help things out around here.

if they would stop sending me those green, pink, and yellow overdue letters, maybe i would have a chance getting either of them.

-OMB


----------



## naturelover (Jan 29, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> The 241 does of course feel a lot better in the hands, but it also has lot less power....



So you've handled a MS-241? Did you get to run it?




Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jan 29, 2013)

Wish stihl would hurry up and get them here in the US. I would like to try one out as I could use a light weight limbing saw.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jan 30, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> Wish stihl would hurry up and get them here in the US. I would like to try one out as I could use a light weight limbing saw.



Ideal for that and then some,i use mine all the time and thats the first one my kids go for.


----------



## MCW (Jan 30, 2013)

Stihlman441 said:


> Ideal for that and then some,i use mine all the time and thats the first one my kids go for.



They are a top saw. You need to try 3/8"LP Andrew. In clean green stuff you will get a massive shock at just how fast it is with a 7 pin rim.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jan 30, 2013)

Edjamacate me on the LP stuff,have been using .325 .063 Stihl RS 7 pin on the green stuff.:msp_confused:


----------



## MCW (Jan 30, 2013)

Stihlman441 said:


> Edjamacate me on the LP stuff,have been using .325 .063 Stihl RS 7 pin on the green stuff.:msp_confused:



All you need mate is a P7 rim from Stihl which is a dedicated 3/8"LP rim (I think you changed over to a rim setup like I did?). You'll also get a bit more chain speed running the slightly larger 3/8" rim compared to the .325" 7 pin. I tried an 8 pin .325" rim on mine but in actual fact I think it slowed it down a bit. It definately wasn't any faster anyway. 
I'm running a 16" GB 3/8"LP 55DL Arbortech bar at the moment (great little bars and are actually a solid, replaceable, pro style bar for small saws in orange!).
The US Stihl dealers can get Stihl laminated 18" 3/8"LP bars to suit but they are not available via Stihl Australia. The 241 will easily run an 18" bar with low profile. I'd love to run an 18" on it for a little bit more reach when limbing etc.
A fellow NZ member here bought the other 16" Arbortech bar I had in stock and he runs 3/8"LP as well. In fact he sort of rubbed it in with comments such as "I *TOLD* you 3/8"LP was fast" but I won't give him the satisfaction of letting him know he was right. I hope he doesn't read this 
In dirty stuff forget it, low profile simply won't last. I was going to say simply won't cut it but that's a bit of a lame pun


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jan 30, 2013)

So if i was to give the LP a go i only need to get a new rim and loop of chain.
I am using a 16'' Stihl laminated at the moment.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jan 30, 2013)

Arr looks like GB 3/8 LP only comes in .050'' correct.


----------



## MCW (Jan 30, 2013)

Stihlman441 said:


> Arr looks like GB 3/8 LP only comes in .050'' correct.



Yeah mate you'd need a new rim, bar, files, and chain. All 3/8"LP is .050" except the "micro picco" style chain like you see on small homeowner saws and pole saws which is .043" and has even smaller cutters.
You could even deck the 241 out with .043" Micro Picco as Stihl make bars to suit but then I'd have to come down and slap you for being a girl.
Seriously mate you'll get a shock at just how smooth and fast this gear cuts. I was surprised and Wayne was too. In clean stuff it will also hold it's edge really well. I'll tell you what, I'll send some chain over for free if you want to have a stab at 3/8"LP


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jan 30, 2013)

Bugger to much to change over.
Out of interest what size file is required.


----------



## MCW (Jan 30, 2013)

Stihlman441 said:


> Bugger to much to change over.
> Out of interest what size file is required.



5/32"

I can understand the changing over part. I have tried to trim my inventory but to no avail. One good thing about low profile is that it is fast and easy to file compared to other chain sizes. The cutters are so small that the file just falls through them under gravity alone. Well nearly...


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jan 30, 2013)

MCW said:


> 5/32"
> 
> I can understand the changing over part. I have tried to trim my inventory but to no avail. One good thing about low profile is that it is fast and easy to file compared to other chain sizes. The cutters are so small that the file just falls through them under gravity alone. Well nearly...



5/32 is what ya use on .325'' anyway i think.
When you say the cutters are small you mean in tooth width ya.


----------



## MCW (Jan 30, 2013)

Stihlman441 said:


> 5/32 is what ya use on .325'' anyway i think.
> When you say the cutters are small you mean in tooth width ya.



I normally use 3/16" on .325"
Also the cutter is smaller everywhere and in every aspect. Just think of a baby 3/8" RMC


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jan 30, 2013)

MCW said:


> I normally use 3/16" on .325"
> Also the cutter is smaller everywhere and in every aspect. Just think of a baby 3/8" RMC



Right O cheers.
Have a lot at ya emails.


----------



## gcdible1 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a little crapsman w an 18" 3/8lp setup on it. I will say with all its lacking in power and a/v- that saw cuts like no tomorrow with that setup. Its a bit odd because the kerf is so small- it is easy to bind the bar up. 
Other than that i like the lp when it comes to cutting like a knife thru butter.


----------



## wyk (Jan 31, 2013)

MCW said:


> Regardless of whether a saw feels better because of it's inboard clutch or not means little as far as production goes.
> For example my Husky 353 thumped my MS261 in limbing not because of balance but simply because of a far better throttle response.
> My 5100-S thumped both my 353 and MS261. Sadly all 3 of these saws have since been sold and replaced by an MS241 and 550XP. Out of the 3 sold saws the only one I regret selling was the 5100-S.
> On a side note my new 550XP will thump any other 50cc saw I've used in throttle response AND power. It's only seen 2 tanks so far.
> ...



But, as I pointed out earlier, the 241 isn't only a bit behind in HP, but is 33% down on torque from the 550. So, once you get in to larger wood you should notice the 241 drag behind. I'd like to see all the manufacturers report torque at RPM.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 31, 2013)

Stihlman441 said:


> 5/32 is what ya use on .325'' anyway i think.
> When you say the cutters are small you mean in tooth width ya.



No, most take a 3/16" file - the low profile ones (like Oregon 30-series) take 11/64".


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 31, 2013)

naturelover said:


> So you've handled a MS-241? Did you get to run it?



Yes, and no.

It has been out here for a while.


----------



## MCW (Jan 31, 2013)

reindeer said:


> But, as I pointed out earlier, the 241 isn't only a bit behind in HP, but is 33% down on torque from the 550. So, once you get in to larger wood you should notice the 241 drag behind. I'd like to see all the manufacturers report torque at RPM.



There is no doubt at all that the 550XP will flog the arse off of a 241 in a straight out race in wood above 8-10" but limbing small stuff all day my money would be on the 241.
A 241 doesn't have a hope in the larger stuff against a 550.
A torque curve across the whole rpm range would give people a really good idea. Peak torque and peak HP means stuff all.


----------

